
Prepping for a Flood of Heavenly Bodies - wglb
https://www.quantamagazine.org/prepping-for-a-flood-of-heavenly-bodies-20181024/
======
deepaksurti
>> I’m driven by answering problems in astronomy,

\- This can be used as a guiding light, go look for interesting problems to
solve where computers can help. Multi disciplinary profiles are always a
better career option IMHO. when working in the right org working on the
problem you like solving using the right tools and a friendly work culture, is
way more fun.

>> but I want to make sure I do it in such a way that the next person can
build on what I’ve done

\- Much simpler way of saying reuse which is so abstract.

